# forcepoos funny noise



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

hi all,while feeding our ferals today forcepoo became very possessive with food and made weird noise,grunting sort of noise as if warning his friends to keep clear of his feeding space,i have never heard a pigeon making such a noise before,anyone have a clue what this means and why forcepoo was doing this

thanks


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If he seems fit and well, then it is probably just what you said. 

I get such a variety of sounds from my balcony pigeons! If they are really hungry, there is just a chorus of peck-peck-peck. Normally, though, there is cooing and pushing and shoving, some will kind of open their wings halfway over some food to stop others getting to their little bit of 'pecking territory'. Some of the cooing is more like a grumpy growling.

It never matters that there's plenty for all, it's in a feral pigeon's nature to grab what he can while it's there, as fast as he can, and keep others off it.

John


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah,forcepoo is in great health,a big checker with a great appetite,he didnt do it today(i think he got in there 1st and no one tried to muscle in lol)


----------

